# Bolt MoCA setup Ethernet question, PLEASE HELP!



## goat-ee (May 29, 2015)

I'm a newb, but I can't understand what i'm missing here. I have a new Bolt that I set up out of the box with Ethernet only to get it up and going. Now I want to set up MoCA for my Mini's. My problem is that during setup, it says "In order to to enable MoCA networking, you must first unplug the Ethernet cable fromt he back of the TiVo box. I do this at the prompting, click OK and it goes through a sequence and eventually fails the setup. When is the ethernet cable supposed to be plugged back in during this procedure. I have tried not plugging it in all during the procedure, right after hitting OK, in the middle, but none of it helps. It's like it wants it unplugged, but then it's looking for it to be plugged back in at some point?

Please help, i'm getting frustrated and I know i'm missing something obvious!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

goat-ee said:


> I'm a newb, but I can't understand what i'm missing here. I have a new Bolt that I set up out of the box with Ethernet only to get it up and going. Now I want to set up MoCA for my Mini's. My problem is that during setup, it says "In order to to enable MoCA networking, you must first unplug the Ethernet cable fromt he back of the TiVo box. I do this at the prompting, click OK and it goes through a sequence and eventually fails the setup. When is the ethernet cable supposed to be plugged back in during this procedure. I have tried not plugging it in all during the procedure, right after hitting OK, in the middle, but none of it helps. It's like it wants it unplugged, but then it's looking for it to be plugged back in at some point?
> 
> Please help, i'm getting frustrated and I know i'm missing something obvious!


From TiVo website:

Create MoCA network using your TiVo box

Connect a coax cable coming from the wall to the coax port on the TiVo box.
Connect an Ethernet cable from your home network to the Ethernet port on the TiVo box.

IMPORTANT: If you are using a TiVo BOLT/BOLT+ with MoCA and you have an antenna connected to your home's coax network, you MUST also install a 70 db POE filter.

If you are setting up your TiVo box for the first time, during Guided Setup choose "Ethernet" as your network connection type if prompted.

After completing Guided Setup, or if you're changing your network settings from a different connection type, go to "Settings & Messages" > "Network Settings" > "Change Network Settings." Then choose "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network."

Congratulations! You've created a MoCA home network, and your TiVo box is connect- ed! To connect other TiVo boxes to your network, see Join an existing MoCA network.


----------



## goat-ee (May 29, 2015)

thyname said:


> From TiVo website:
> 
> Create MoCA network using your TiVo box
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the standard directions, did you see my post? And I don't have the option of "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network." I have the following options.

1). Modify Ethernet settings
2). Connect Using MoCA
3) Connect using wireless
4). Modify MoCA network settings

As I said in OP, I get the Unplug Ethernet Cable message, when does the cable get plugged back in?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

goat-ee said:


> Yes, that is the standard directions, did you see my post? And I don't have the option of "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network." I have the following options.
> 
> 1). Modify Ethernet settings
> 2). Connect Using MoCA
> ...


If Bolt is used to create the MoCa network, Ethernet cable stays plugged in TiVo.

You are not following the steps at all, or did wrong in the first place, and now going circles. Slow down, and follow the steps after you read them carefully. To make it easier for you:

1 - choose "connect using Ethernet" from the start

2 - COMPLETE Guided Setup as such

3 - then go back to Network menu and follow the below (copy/paste from the above):

After completing Guided Setup, or if you're changing your network settings from a different connection type, go to "Settings & Messages" > "Network Settings" > "Change Network Settings." Then choose "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

When you only had Ethernet set up, you should have had access to the "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network" option via the "Change Network Settings" dialog.

Setting up the BOLT as your MoCA bridge requires the Ethernet cable to be connected. If you're seeing a message saying to disconnect the Ethernet cable, it sounds like you're using the "Connect using MoCA" option, which is what is used when the BOLT would only be networked via coax/MoCA, as a client.

My suggestion would be to see what options are available under "option 4, Modify MoCA network settings" to see if you can get back to a strictly Ethernet setup by disabling MoCA... reboot the DVR... verify networking is working... and then see what options are available under "Change Network Settings."


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> When you only had Ethernet set up, you should have had access to the "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network" option via the "Change Network Settings" dialog.
> 
> Setting up the BOLT as your MoCA bridge requires the Ethernet cable to be connected. If you're seeing a message saying to disconnect the Ethernet cable, it sounds like you're using the "Connect using MoCA" option, which is what is used when the BOLT would only be networked via coax/MoCA, as a client.
> 
> My suggestion would be to see what options are available under "option 4, Modify MoCA network settings" to see if you can get back to a strictly Ethernet setup by disabling MoCA... reboot the DVR... verify networking is working... and then see what options are available under "Change Network Settings."


I have a feeling this is going to be one of those "hit and run" cases, when there is one post (in this case two) from a panicky first time TCF poster, and nothing to follow up and update. I hope I am proven wrong.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

goat-ee said:


> Yes, that is the standard directions, did you see my post? And I don't have the option of "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network." I have the following options.
> 
> 1). Modify Ethernet settings
> 2). Connect Using MoCA
> ...


Ok, so I just verified using my Roamio Pro that your listed options can result from improperly configuring the DVR as a MoCA client. (That is, choosing "Connect using MoCA" when what you were trying to do was create the MoCA network using the DVR. The "Connect using MoCA" option is listed first, so it can be tempting.)





​
What I did to replicate your situation (edit: using a Roamio Pro DVR connected to coax lines where no MoCA network is currently present):

Ensured I had an Ethernet-only connection
Accessed the "Change Network Settings" dialog
Selected "Connect using MoCA" -- at which point the TiVo prompted me that I needed to remove the Ethernet cable!!
Allowing the connection attempt to timeout, I was then left without a working network connection.
I plugged the Ethernet cable back in and drilled back down to the "Change Network Settings" dialog and found my options matching what you listed above.

To repair my misconfiguration, I simply selected "Modify MoCA network settings" and disabled MoCA. I was then back at a working Ethernet-only connection... and the "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network" option was again available within the "Change Network Settings" dialog.





​
Once you're back at an Ethernet-only connection, you'll find that you're NOT prompted to remove the Ethernet cable if you select the "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network option."


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Ok, so I just verified using my Roamio Pro that your listed options can result from improperly configuring the DVR as a MoCA client. (That is, choosing "Connect using MoCA" when what you were trying to do was create the MoCA network using the DVR. The "Connect using MoCA" option is listed first, so it can be tempting.)
> View attachment 26556​
> What I did to replicate your situation (edit: using a Roamio Pro DVR connected to coax lines where no MoCA network is currently present):
> 
> ...


That's an excellent troubleshooting and replication of the problem that the OP may have had, and it is amazing that you took the time to do so!

Hopefully he/she is back here, but I suspect this is one of the one-time posters that never bother to come back and thank us


----------

